# Hawaii round trip for under $300



## casey2 (May 27, 2008)

Hawaii round trip for under $300

Airfarewatchdog.com points out one of the best bargains yet this year. United Airlines is offering a fare of $257 round trip plus taxes and fees from Houston to Honolulu. The total still comes in under $300. That's why Airfarewatchdog says in the heading for its latest bulletin, "No, this is not a misprint." To take advantage of the fare, travel Monday through Thursday and stay at least three days. Travelocity indicates that the fare is available from late August through February.

Here's an example of travel dates that are available as of right now. Depart Bush Intercontinental on Monday, Sept. 15, and return the following Monday (you'll fly overnight and get in before noon on Tuesday). To get there, you'll fly nonstop to San Francisco and connect there, and on the return you'll connect at Chicago O'Hare before arriving in Houston. Grand total, bought from United's site: $288.


----------



## danb (May 27, 2008)

*Cheap Airfares to HNL*

Yesterday we booked two tickets from Newark to Hnl in December for $276 each. It came to $556.10 for the both of us leaving Dec 2nd returning the 9th. What a bargain.


----------



## eal (May 27, 2008)

danb, what airline did you book with?


----------



## gstepic (May 28, 2008)

*From Albuquerque fairs are steep*

We booked two roundtrip, going into Maui and leaving Honolulu for about $1150 and we were pleased with the rate. We booked last December. My daughter-in-law is trying to book and the same flight now runs about $1600 (for two people). It seems like we may need to look into flights to Houston!

By the way, we have not booked the one inter-island flight yet we will need. Last year we booked our inter-island flights well in advance with Aloha and nearly all the flights were changed by the time we actually went on our trip, we arrived in Honolulu, transfered to the Big Island. Then we went to Maui, from Maui to Kauai, and from there back to Oahu for a few days. This time we will simply fly into Maui for eight days then back to Honoluly for 4 days. 

Last time I checked with Hawaian Airlines a ticket from Maui to Oahu for two would run about $150. Not sure if there are specials with lower fairs or if that is about what it will cost. The way fairs are going up it still may be wise to get our tickets now.

I have been staying away from this board because it is torture for me! But 142 days does not seem that far off now!

Gary


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

It would almost seem worthwhile to drive up to Colorado Springs to fly, rather than paying that much for airfare.  

I have found airfare is lower within a short time of travel, and it still seems to hold true, even with the high costs of airfare today.  

Two trips, my mother-in-law couldn't decide if she wanted to go, and both times, I was able to get her a much better deal on airfare at the last minute-- once on the same flights we paid $270 more, months before.  Now I just buy a ticket for her, but I cannot beat the last-minute prices I saw last night for Lihue for this weekend.  I really want to plan a trip at the last minute sometime, because I would save on the resort, and the airfare.  $644 Denver to Lihue for this weekend.  What a deal!  And timeshares galore with low points and blue weeks.  Makes me crazy!


----------



## gstepic (May 28, 2008)

*Was the 644 for one person?*

Our roundtrip fare is 567 per person going to Maui and returning from Honolulu. The year before we found it cheaper to fly in and out of Honolulu and then take an interisland flight to another island. i was very pleased when the rate I booked at for this coming trip was less than last year and flew into one island and out of another.

The rates have really gone up in the last couple of months and I am assuming it is because of fuel costs. I am willing to take a drive to Colorado Springs or Denver but when we checked it really did not save much, it is about a 7 hour drive to Denver from Albuquerque. Maybe we should also check out flights from Phoenix. We are all set this year but we are trying to talk my son and his wife into joining us. This is one of the beauties of time shares - room for more people!

I am more concerned about prices for future years but if I have to get a part time job or stand on the corner of a major interchange with a sign reading "Need Money for Hawaii Airfare - God Bless" that is what I will do! I was able to talk my wife into trips to Hawaii on an annual basis after our last trip so I may have to resell her again. Once we kick back in Maui this coming October it won't be much of a hard sell!

Gary


----------



## danb (May 31, 2008)

*Airline for the low fares*

The airline we booked with was United. I have to thank Mimi again for the heads up on this low fare. I was looking at the tug BBS and saw the post and logged into the Kayak link. I saw the low fare and asked my wife for her credit card. She wanted to know what for and I said we're goin to Hawaii  in December. I already had a reservation at the HHV for Dec 2nd but it was only for 3 days. We probably will have to stay    a few days in the Tapa tower using Hhonor points but who cares. 
We normally don't go for one week from the east coast but for this price how can you not. 
Good luck to all of you looking for these fares. I checked yesterday and there is still flights available in Jan and Feb for low prices.


----------



## yan19454 (May 31, 2008)

I just checked the dates between Sept 15-Sept 25. $749
select		United		EWR 	6:30a 
HNL 	9:10p 
		HNL 	3:00p
EWR 	5:10p


----------



## yan19454 (May 31, 2008)

Just for travel before Aug 19.

Purchase by June 2, 2008
For travel completed by June 30, 2008: A 10 day advance purchase is required, and itinerary must not include travel via Los Angeles/San Francisco
For travel between July 1 and August 19, 2008: A 21 day advance purchase is required, and itinerary must not include travel via Chicago/Los Angeles/San Francisco
All travel must be completed by August 19, 2008
Travel is valid on all days of the week 
A 3-night minimum stay is required and a maximum stay of 60 days permitted


----------



## ownsmany (May 31, 2008)

danb said:


> Yesterday we booked two tickets from Newark to Hnl in December for $276 each. It came to $556.10 for the both of us leaving Dec 2nd returning the 9th. What a bargain.




I just tried to book that same time - figured if I could get it - it would be worth it.  I'm getting a cost of close to $700 pp.  Oh well.


----------



## Mimi (May 31, 2008)

danb said:


> The airline we booked with was United. I have to thank Mimi again for the heads up on this low fare. I was looking at the tug BBS and saw the post and logged into the Kayak link. I saw the low fare and asked my wife for her credit card. She wanted to know what for and I said we're goin to Hawaii  in December. I already had a reservation at the HHV for Dec 2nd but it was only for 3 days. We probably will have to stay    a few days in the Tapa tower using Hhonor points but who cares.
> We normally don't go for one week from the east coast but for this price how can you not.
> Good luck to all of you looking for these fares. I checked yesterday and there is still flights available in Jan and Feb for low prices.



Dan, I'm thrilled you were able to take advantage of the United deal! As soon as we booked the trip for my sister in January 2009 (we already had our flights and timeshares booked) I allerted my TUG buddies. This is a blast!  :whoopie:


----------



## yan19454 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just do not understand how can you book Jan 2009. Over internet the sale must travel before Aug 21. I want to book the sale price ,too.


----------



## danb (Jun 2, 2008)

*Cheam Airfares to Hawaii*

Mimi

My wife and I are still thrilled about this flight. We are looking forward to the trip and exploring ways we can save money in Hnl on activities. When we get our Hawaii magazine the y will list activities for the month of Nov and Dec. so we will put together an ineterary. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Mimi (Jun 3, 2008)

yan19454 said:


> I just do not understand how can you book Jan 2009. Over internet the sale must travel before Aug 21. I want to book the sale price ,too.



We got an email alert from Kayak (which we registered to receive online). When these LOW fares are advertised, there may be only a few seats available at such bargain rates. Once they are gone...they are gone. Most major airlines can be booked 330 days ahead.


----------

